# Just for show



## Lounge (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all

I used to make these posters, printed on both canvas and paper, in sizes from 60x90cm to 400x200cm

Thought it could be interesting to see what you think.

Any comments, good or bad are most welcome

Thanks 
Martin

and the link
http://www.yunkiebar.ultrafishy.com/


----------

